

Buy an ultrabook now, or wait? - _aspiring_

Should I buy one now, or wait for the haskell processors or a new macbook air?  I have a chromebook, but I'm looking for something much more powerful and versatile.
======
tikhonj
I _would_ wait for the new processors. Then I would get a ThinkPad X1
Carbon[1]. The air is a fine computer, but I personally prefer the ThinkPad.

[1]:
[http://www.lenovo.com/products/us/laptop/thinkpad/x-series/x...](http://www.lenovo.com/products/us/laptop/thinkpad/x-series/x1-carbon/)

Also, I think you meant _Haswell_ processor. While I would love a Haskell-
specific processor, I fear that is not to be :P.

~~~
glitch273
Wow that is one beautiful laptop. I know think pads have a good reputation for
being compatible with Linux, is that still the case here?

~~~
bubblelamp
You think that one is nice? Try the Thinkpad Helix. Game. Over. It has a
superior display (IPS), it's a rip and flip convertible, with true Ultrabook
performance. Includes a digital pen and thousands of levels of pressure
sensitivity.

------
zhangtwin
Wait until Haswell generation of ultrabooks come out

------
hatchoo
Wait for the Haswell. It's only a few months away.

------
shire
Definitely macbook air or macbook pro imo.

